# Wiring Water Pump



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

My old water pump died on our last trip. Fortunately I was able to obtain a gently used one from a friend. However I'm struggling with the electrical hookup. It looks like the old one was wired with the pressure switch to the negative side which seems backwards to me but which I duplicated. So my wiring is hot from the trailer --> to the red lead on the pump motor --> then the black lead on the pump motor --> to the connection on the pressure switch --> then the other pressure switch connection to ground.

Flipped the switch, heard it run for about 30 seconds (not long enough to prime) and blew a fuse. So, should I reverse the connections: hot --> pressure switch --> pump motor --> ground? That doesn't seem to me like it would look any different to a fuse. Or should I suspect the motor or pressure switch to be faulty? Any diagnostic clues?

Thanks.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Without any information being provided as to the manufacturer or model of the new to you pump, all I can suggest would be for you to search google for an installation manual for your gently used pump.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Hmmm... sounds like a swapped wire problem. May be this link will help: http://www.trucktrend.com/how-to/interior-electrical/0812rv-shurflo-rv-water-pump-install/#photo-12

Grab your trusty volt/ohm meter (VOM) and check that +12 and ground are on the wires you think they're on.


----------



## overagedo (Aug 4, 2017)

usually, it is pump


----------

